# Q5 modifier - physician coverage



## hmbarnes1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Can anyone one tell me the appropriate use of the Q5 modifier?  is it used solely on an occassionaly basis or can it be used as routine physician coverage?  Meaning, if two physicians that are not in the same practice cover for each other on weekends, is this modifier appropriate or only in certain circumstances?

Thanks,
Holly B. CPC, CEMC


----------

